# Exvape Expromizer V4 MTL RTA



## Ruwaid

Howzit guys

Thought I'd start a thread (newer, if there is one already) discussing the expromizer V4 mtl rta.
Anything from build, wire, wicking and more. It is an overly engineered mtl rta that delivers fantastic results so I'm sure we all could learn from this.

Will share some pics and build tomorrow when I rebuild her. Please feel free to show us those V4's

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

I actually dug up my V3 yesterday and wicked it up this morning, its been about 6 or 7 months since I used it because I stopped MTL and sold all my MTL Attys except this one because I just couldn't let go of this one, I actually forgot how great this thing is, the throat hit on the V3 is SOOO good, still haven't gotten the V4 yet but since I'm back in MTL land I need to find one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Brushed stainless version with the bubble glass on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> Brushed stainless version with the bubble glass on.
> View attachment 208067



Mine should arrive today. 

Ps group buy for spare glasses

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@CJB85 what's your wicking tips bud for thee smoothest draw?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I actually dug up my V3 yesterday and wicked it up this morning, its been about 6 or 7 months since I used it because I stopped MTL and sold all my MTL Attys except this one because I just couldn't let go of this one, I actually forgot how great this thing is, the throat hit on the V3 is SOOO good, still haven't gotten the V4 yet but since I'm back in MTL land I need to find one
> View attachment 207870


Yeah, i have 2 of these and while all the hype around V4 is deserved it does myth me why nowhere near the hype came with "FIRE" V3 which for me offered the same MTL vape performance, V4 just offers a more simplified design!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 208419


Now I want-to-need a black one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

Ruwaid said:


> @CJB85 what's your wicking tips bud for thee smoothest draw?


I’ve just going really basic, little bit of a fluff/comb on the wick ends, lengt to cover about half of the juice flow control holes.
2.5mm coils seem to hold just about the perfect amount of cotton to cover the wick ports and doesn’t need much thinning.
I tried raising the coil higher, which made for a looser draw, but when I opened the deck for a re-wick, I saw the cotton had mushed up against the top of the dome.
I have no idea if I am doing it right, but it seems to work fine. I will take some snaps when I wick again, just so we can compare notes!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now I want-to-need a black one


My jealousy levels are also at level 5000 over that black.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid

CJB85 said:


> I’ve just going really basic, little bit of a fluff/comb on the wick ends, lengt to cover about half of the juice flow control holes.
> 2.5mm coils seem to hold just about the perfect amount of cotton to cover the wick ports and doesn’t need much thinning.
> I tried raising the coil higher, which made for a looser draw, but when I opened the deck for a re-wick, I saw the cotton had mushed up against the top of the dome.
> I have no idea if I am doing it right, but it seems to work fine. I will take some snaps when I wick again, just so we can compare notes!


Do the similar but first time I tried using thinned out wicks and got some flooding on chain vaping. Kept the wicks fluffed instead with minimal thinning and cover holes...first two holes opened on the JFC with 60/40 liquid and no issues. Want to try using a tad bit more cotton in the ports with all 3 JFC holes open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

2.5mm coil. Cotton thinned out very very very Slighty, just on the ends. JFC on smallest hole. No flooding or dry hits as yet.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2.5mm coil. Cotton thinned out very very very Slighty, just on the ends. JFC on smallest hole. No flooding or dry hits as yet.
> View attachment 208420


Thanks bud! This sounds like a plan!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hmmmm

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 208421
> View attachment 208422


 I reckon the second looks sick and more steathly! Was always a sucker for ultem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

The Expro will probably be on my desk for quite awhile still. Love this atty.
By far the smoothest and most quiet airflow i have ever experienced form a atty.
Excited to find out how it can still be tweaked as i have only done a single build on it and it delivers a very nice vape.
If you into MTL then the Expro V4 is a super option.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Ruwaid

KZOR said:


> The Expro will probably be on my desk for quite awhile still. Love this atty.
> By far the smoothest and most quiet airflow i have ever experienced form a atty.
> Excited to find out how it can still be tweaked as i have only done a single build on it and it delivers a very nice vape.
> If you into MTL then the Expro V4 is a super option.


 The quietness and smoothness of this airflow has to its signature. Wife didn't even know I was vaping next to her last on the couch! lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 208421
> View attachment 208422


If you ever sell this thing please let me know, You know where to find me bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely thread, thanks for starting it @Ruwaid 

@Dela Rey Steyn - seems like you nailed the setup there!
I like your coil and wick situation

Mine has been sitting quietly - just havent had the time to dig in - been hectic the past few days and evenings have been busy with junior

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

This tank is very forgiving w.r.t wicking.
I also thin out my tails a little - just a quick brush.

ONLY FOR CHAIN VAPERS - if you get a bit of a dry hit, just cut your wicks shorter so that the tails JUST ABOUT reach the bottom of the juice flow control holes, but not touching the bottom of the wells.
Play around to suit your vaping style.

Note, that if you cut the tails too high above the juice control holes (i.e. too short), you will flood the deck.

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And for the love of tea and biscuits... close of your juice flow before opening up for a refill... it says so in the manual too... if your wicking is done ever so slightly you WILL flood your deck out and drink vape juice for the rest of the day... 

Still not 100% sure if i am happy with Superfine MTL Fused clapton in it, might just have to try a micro coil or two to see what works best (for me), but all and all, a great MTL tank and the flavor was spot on from the word go! Now just to make it perfect!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And for the love of tea and biscuits... close of your juice flow before opening up for a refill... it says so in the manual too... if your wicking is done ever so slightly you WILL flood your deck out and drink vape juice for the rest of the day...
> 
> Still not 100% sure if i am happy with Superfine MTL Fused clapton in it, might just have to try a micro coil or two to see what works best (for me), but all and all, a great MTL tank and the flavor was spot on from the word go! Now just to make it perfect!



my favourite coil/ build choice for MTL is plain round 24g ni80.
Tried a few fused claptons/ aliens etc but plain round just works and doesnt gunk up at those lower wattages.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And for the love of tea and biscuits... close of your juice flow before opening up for a refill... it says so in the manual too... if your wicking is done ever so slightly you WILL flood your deck out and drink vape juice for the rest of the day...
> 
> Still not 100% sure if i am happy with Superfine MTL Fused clapton in it, might just have to try a micro coil or two to see what works best (for me), but all and all, a great MTL tank and the flavor was spot on from the word go! Now just to make it perfect!



thanks @DarthBranMuffin 
I’d be interested to hear your impressions between superfine Clapton wire and a normal micro coil when you’ve had a chance to test

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @M.Adhir 
24g is thick!
How many wraps and resistance do you get?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @M.Adhir
> 24g is thick!
> How many wraps and resistance do you get?


I have been experimenting with some coils and using 26awg 5 or 6 wraps for MTL but settled on 2x28 38 fused claptons. Keen to hear about the 24 as I have some.

The crafted coils MTL alien was superb but I’m testing all the atties with normal wire first.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Top 4 MTL RTA's i have reviewed in the last 12 months in my order of preference

1. Steam Crave Glaz Mini
2. Exvape Expromizer V4
3. BP Mods Pioneer
4. Vandy Vape Berserker V2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @M.Adhir
> 24g is thick!
> How many wraps and resistance do you get?



Sorry I think my brain is fried here. Haven't slept since Saturday 
It's 26g. Build at around 0.8 / 0.85, 16 to 18w works well for me. That's practically 8 wraps and the wire gauge is fine enough for most atty's to take it. 

When I use 24g I build around 0.5/0.6 but don't go over 22w - this works well for me in the Skyfall with the smallest airdisks and close to only about 1/3 open. Works well in the skyline too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just done 8 wraps with Ni80 24g, 3mm ID... 0.6Ω, best at 18w... driptip gets a bit hot. Need to shorten the cotton some more and try 26g/2.5mm next. But the round wire is giving a smoother vape and flavor than the MTL Fused (at 0.8Ω/15w).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just done 8 wraps with Ni80 24g, 3mm ID... 0.6Ω, best at 18w... driptip gets a bit hot. Need to shorten the cotton some more and try 26g/2.5mm next. But the round wire is giving a smoother vape and flavor than the MTL Fused (at 0.8Ω/15w).



See. Round wire is boss. Crispness at lower wattage is unparalleled. Dual fused Eric's (Claptons 2x26*36 - see what I did there ) for higher wattages.

Aliens and all are nice to have, but the above just work brilliantly and are usually a good way to see if an atty is any good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Loved the "Clapton" reference! Will never look at a Fused Eric's again in the same way... 

Got to agree, I run basics in all my other setups:
- Round SS316L in my RDA's for my Paranormal (for Replay Mode)
- Ni80 Flatwire for the rest of my Dual Coil RDA's
- Ni80/KA1 Round Wire for my RTA's or Single Coil RDA's

I used to only run MTL Fused Eric's in my MTL's (Galaxies RTA, OBS Engine MTL RTA, Ammit MTL RDA, Savour MTL RTA, Hellvape MD RTA), but think I am going back to round wire in all of them. It works without being fussy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

I can’t remember being this impressed with an atomizer straight from the go.... smooth smooth and silent. Any mtl Vaper should own one or 6! GB for more!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I have tried crafted coil mtl aliens, coilology mtl alien, coilology mtl staple, 26g ni80 and superfine.
From the list, the best results were from the crafted mtl aliens but in no way very far ahead of the others.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.
> View attachment 208531
> 
> View attachment 208530
> View attachment 208527
> View attachment 208526
> View attachment 208524
> View attachment 208529


Coil looks perfect bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.
> View attachment 208531
> 
> View attachment 208530
> View attachment 208527
> View attachment 208526
> View attachment 208524
> View attachment 208529


Perfect height! As well as obviously great flavour it's that silky smooth, silent airflow i look for with a MTL RTA and in my opinion the Glaz Mini at least matches it! The BP Mods Pioneer also comes very close and the Berserker V2 is none too shabby either giving a smooth quiet airflow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> I have tried crafted coil mtl aliens, coilology mtl alien, coilology mtl staple, 26g ni80 and superfine.
> From the list, the best results were from the crafted mtl aliens but in no way very far ahead of the others.


Not tried Aliens in this, wouldn't get away with them in the Glaz Mini but i reckon that could be a good shout in the V4!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And for the love of tea and biscuits... close of your juice flow before opening up for a refill... it says so in the manual too... if your wicking is done ever so slightly you WILL flood your deck out and drink vape juice for the rest of the day...
> 
> Still not 100% sure if i am happy with Superfine MTL Fused clapton in it, might just have to try a micro coil or two to see what works best (for me), but all and all, a great MTL tank and the flavor was spot on from the word go! Now just to make it perfect!


I have tried the mtl alien, mtl staple and the VV superfine clapton. Out of all of them (in this tank) the superfine has impressed me the least, so you are not alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> I have tried the mtl alien, mtl staple and the VV superfine clapton. Out of all of them (in this tank) the superfine has impressed me the least, so you are not alone.



My setup of yesterday had a coil I made from the VV Superfine Clapton and I really enjoyed the flavour. Have been vaping on Good Boy MTL juice in a variety of atties and the flavour was on point for me personally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.
> View attachment 208531
> 
> View attachment 208530
> View attachment 208527
> View attachment 208526
> View attachment 208524
> View attachment 208529



lovely coil @Dela Rey Steyn 
Makes me just want to vape it!!
I set mine up last night and vaping it today, will make a post and my thoughts when I get a chance

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Still on the simple SS coil I put in on Wednesday. Man, Panama really shines in this setup. Had to consciously force myself not to vape myself into a Silver, I just can't get enough of this tank. So, so, so, so, so, so, smoooooooooooooth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.
> View attachment 208531
> 
> View attachment 208530
> View attachment 208527
> View attachment 208526
> View attachment 208524
> View attachment 208529



How does the SS wire hold up on tobacco's and deserts?
2.5mm ID?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

adriaanh said:


> How does the SS wire hold up on tobacco's and deserts?
> 2.5mm ID?


Going to be my next test tonight too, 26g SS316L, 2.5, with some Banana Custard or Vanilla Custard Tobacco... stoked to give it a go....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> How does the SS wire hold up on tobacco's and deserts?
> 2.5mm ID?



Have had no issues on my tobaccos (Strong tobacco, not desserty tobacco) but prefer Ni80 for desserts personally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Going to be my next test tonight too, 26g SS316L, 2.5, with some Banana Custard or Vanilla Custard Tobacco... stoked to give it a go....


Keeps us posted on your findings

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Have had no issues on my tobaccos (Strong tobacco, not desserty tobacco) but prefer Ni80 for desserts personally.


Thanks, I usually use desert tobacco's and fruits, just ordered some SS316 round 26g.
Is your ID 2.5mm or 3.0mm?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Thanks, I usually use desert tobacco's and fruits, just ordered some SS316 round 26g.
> Is your ID 2.5mm or 3.0mm?



2.5mm, I use the same build in my OL16's as well. But 0.6 - 0.7ohm on the mechs. 1ohm is just too weak on a mech for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2.5mm, I use the same build in my OL16's as well. But 0.6 - 0.7ohm on the mechs. 1ohm is just too weak on a mech for me.


Thanks, wattage on the 0.8ohm 2.5mm?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Ni80 2.5mm 1ohm 26ga pre built coil 9wraps comes to .95ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Thanks, wattage on the 0.8ohm 2.5mm?


15-17 Watts currently as the Panama I'm vaping is Nic Salts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> View attachment 208718
> Ni80 2.5mm 1ohm 26ga pre built coil 9wraps comes to .95ohm.
> View attachment 208718
> View attachment 208719


Tight squeeeeeze... if you build it, they will come...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

just opened my wire box, only have 24g and 28g SS316L on hand, opted for the 28g rather:

28g SS316L
8 wraps
2.5mm id
0.86Ω
15w
Firebolt Cotton
Banana Custard Juice

Just a smooth as the Ni80 round wire, but always had a problem with SS316L in MTL builds, the only time i pick up the taste of the metal through the juice (i now remember why I dont MTL with SS316L)... will do a Ni80 round build again with 2.5mm id.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I don't MTL anymore but have enjoyed this thread. Interesting comments on the SS316L. it only works for me in TC mode, anything else I build somehow comes out disappointing.

Have any of you guys tried Cotton bacon comp wire, it has become my go to. I use it on it's own, single wire, twisted, triple twisted and different gauge twisted, usually 24/26. Very consistent and not as malleable as SS. Once the ohms have settled after a build they rarely move.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Latest update... found my sweet spot...

26ga Ni80 round wire
2.5mm id
10 wraps
0.9ohms
15w

Just need to get the wick lenghts down to a tee (suggestions please?)

Other than that, It's delicious!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest update... found my sweet spot...
> 
> 26ga Ni80 round wire
> 2.5mm id
> 10 wraps
> 0.9ohms
> 15w
> 
> Just need to get the wick lenghts down to a tee (suggestions please?)
> 
> Other than that, It's delicious!!!


Is that again with Firebolt and your Banana Custard? Funny enough Firebolt is one of the two cottons i use along with Jellyfish (although due to @Rob Fisher's Cotton Man thread i am going to experiment more) And Banana Custard the DIY juice i make the most!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> Is that again with Firebolt and your Banana Custard? Funny enough Firebolt is one of the two cottons i use along with Jellyfish (although due to @Rob Fisher's Cotton Man thread i am going to experiment more) And Banana Custard the DIY juice i make the most!


Sorry, forgot to mention... Cotton Bacon V2 and yes, still Banana Custard. Next clean I'll use some Vanilla Custard Tobacco, my other MTL juice of choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention... Cotton Bacon V2 and yes, still Banana Custard. Next clean I'll use some Vanilla Custard Tobacco, my other MTL juice of choice.


Fruity Black Jack's my back-up with the occasional Net tobacco for a treat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I also only use either Firebolt or Cotton Bacon V2. Will have to get my hands on some of that Mavaton too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> Fruity Black Jack's my back-up with the occasional Net tobacco for a treat!


Local Vape shop's house brand on both the Banana Custard and VCT is spot on for me.... trying to twist the owner's arm for his secret 11 herbs and spices recipe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Local Vape shop's house brand on both the Banana Custard and VCT is spot on for me.... trying to twist the owner's arm for his secret 11 herbs and spices recipe...


11 Herbs and Spices, that's Kentucky Fried Chicken, i'll stick to just eating that! lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest update... found my sweet spot...
> 
> 26ga Ni80 round wire
> 2.5mm id
> 10 wraps
> 0.9ohms
> 15w
> 
> Just need to get the wick lenghts down to a tee (suggestions please?)
> 
> Other than that, It's delicious!!!


Dont think my wicking skills are great but mine works atleast. I make it a little longer than it should be thin it out good and fold the points and tuk it in. So far all good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Banana custard is the dogs bollocks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Banana custard is the dogs bollocks


Is it a DIY recipe, or a bought liquid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Tim buys his I think (I stand to be corrected)

Mine is DIY

Vanilla custard TFA @3%
Banana FA @ 2%
Sour TFA @ 1.5%
WS 23 (20%) @ 1%

I know the sour might sound a little weird because I don't like sweet stuff, but it does bring the Banana out. I think a sweet would do the same.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 209320


Look good together!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 209320


Dream setup right there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 209320



Now I REALLY do want-to-need a black one!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now I REALLY do want-to-need a black one!!


Me too!!! This may upset some people, but I think with the Black/Black matchy going on it really needs the Ultem tank... Or if you can get a black smokey one... Jeeeeeez!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid

CJB85 said:


> Me too!!! This may upset some people, but I think with the Black/Black matchy going on it really needs the Ultem tank... Or if you can get a black smokey one... Jeeeeeez!


Hopefully we are able to get BV to make the bubble glass, we could get them to make a black frosted as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Ruwaid said:


> Hopefully we are able to get BV to make the bubble glass, we could get them to make a black frosted as well.


Unfortunately I am stuck with the brushed stainless, so glass it is for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Claassen

Hey @Ruwaid 

I finally picked up my brushes ss yesterday. Like it so much more than the polished. I’m probably gonna put number 2 up for sale. Wanna give the glaz mini a try. 6 months at the post office lol.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Steve Claassen said:


> Hey @Ruwaid
> 
> I finally picked up my brushes ss yesterday. Like it so much more than the polished. I’m probably gonna put number 2 up for sale. Wanna give the glaz mini a try. 6 months at the post office lol.


Looks good on the silver Swag!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Steve Claassen said:


> Hey @Ruwaid
> 
> I finally picked up my brushes ss yesterday. Like it so much more than the polished. I’m probably gonna put number 2 up for sale. Wanna give the glaz mini a try. 6 months at the post office lol.


...Steve...finally bud! This is great bud! Glad you now sorted!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

Steve Claassen said:


> Hey @Ruwaid
> 
> I finally picked up my brushes ss yesterday. Like it so much more than the polished. I’m probably gonna put number 2 up for sale. Wanna give the glaz mini a try. 6 months at the post office lol.


Snap.... @Ruwaid knows

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

V4 on the Kroma-R. Gona take all these tips before I show my k@k wicking lol. But none the less super impressed. Versus my Hellvape MD and Berserker Mini, the V4 is just a on another level I still can't understand this that there is so much of clean crisp flavor tasting desert notes that I couldn't get before. Using the VV Superfine MTL coils for now

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MrDeedz

If anyone wants to sell their black V4 pls remember me lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

MrDeedz said:


> V4 on the Kroma-R. Gona take all these tips before I show my k@k wicking lol. But none the less super impressed. Versus my Hellvape MD and Berserker Mini, the V4 is just a on another level I still can't understand this that there is so much of clean crisp flavor tasting desert notes that I couldn't get before. Using the VV Superfine MTL coils for now
> View attachment 209450
> View attachment 209451


That combo of mod and atty is gorgeous, actually looks like something that could be from the @Rob Fisher HE collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CJB85 said:


> Me too!!! This may upset some people, but I think with the Black/Black matchy going on it really needs the Ultem tank... Or if you can get a black smokey one... Jeeeeeez!


 You're right...think its much better now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Ruwaid said:


> You're right...think its much better now
> 
> View attachment 209468


Show off lol looks BEAUTIFUL on there.


MrDeedz said:


> V4 on the Kroma-R. Gona take all these tips before I show my k@k wicking lol. But none the less super impressed. Versus my Hellvape MD and Berserker Mini, the V4 is just a on another level I still can't understand this that there is so much of clean crisp flavor tasting desert notes that I couldn't get before. Using the VV Superfine MTL coils for now
> View attachment 209450
> View attachment 209451


And same here wow suits the Expro like it was made for it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrDeedz

CJB85 said:


> That combo of mod and atty is gorgeous, actually looks like something that could be from the @Rob Fisher HE collection.


haha thanks for the compliment. Rob's 510 connectors are more expensive then my vehicle lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88

This is the first MTL atty I've bought after lockdown, last one I bought was a hellvape MD end of feb and although I liked it, if you didn't have enough wraps or it wasn't spread out properly it would leak and ended up not using it at all and left MTL altogether but since being back at work and not having time to leave my desk I needed a MTL for stealth vaping, dug up trusty V3 and it was did a great job but wow after using this V4 for about 2 hours now, its superior, amazing smooth draw and great flavor on simple 26g kanthal round wire @ 1.29 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Darth Vaper

Anyone else having wicking issues on the Expro? I’ve yet to go above 15W but am getting hints of a dry hit quite often. Tried some different wick options - more, less, combed tails etc but no major difference


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone else having wicking issues on the Expro? I’ve yet to go above 15W but am getting hints of a dry hit quite often. Tried some different wick options - more, less, combed tails etc but no major difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Darth-vaper have you tried shortening the wick so that it does not reach the bottom of the wick ports, just slightly raised?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Darth Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Darth-vaper have you tried shortening the wick so that it does not reach the bottom of the wick ports, just slightly raised?



I have - had it where I can see the end of the wick through the juice hole, so not touching the base


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper

I’m using TFC Elite wick, which is all I’ve used in my RTA’s for the last 2 years or so... maybe I need to try something else


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I use Cotton Bacon V2, thin it out a bit so that there is just enough cotton to fill the wick port from side to side, but not tight, lightly tucked in from the sides so that the ceramic tweezers's tip does not go in tight and I dont force the cotton down, almost a half-dam method by just pushing the cotton from the side so the ends slips into the ports

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone else having wicking issues on the Expro? I’ve yet to go above 15W but am getting hints of a dry hit quite often. Tried some different wick options - more, less, combed tails etc but no major difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think everyone has given great tips and you can really go wild when thinning out and rewicking because top airflow won’t leak but you may get gurgling. I would fill say a 1/4 and if it vapes better then fill to the top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

C


Darth Vaper said:


> I’m using TFC Elite wick, which is all I’ve used in my RTA’s for the last 2 years or so... maybe I need to try something else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


can u send us pics of your build and wicking please bud..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CashKat88

Darth Vaper said:


> I’m using TFC Elite wick, which is all I’ve used in my RTA’s for the last 2 years or so... maybe I need to try something else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know it may sound a bit obvious but have you opened up the juice flow control enough, maybe it's not fully open, sometimes the atty might spin a bit when you put it in your pocket or you refill it and forget to open up the JFC?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Darth Vaper said:


> I have - had it where I can see the end of the wick through the juice hole, so not touching the base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is the cotton loose inside the coil not too loose but loose. Cause if its in too tight its choking and wont wick right. Make it a bit loose inside the coil and same with the points must not be too tight inside the juice ports. Hope you come right and what is the ohms on your coil, what wire are you using.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I will try using less wick through the coil, and also try CBV2. 
Currently using a plain round wire 2.5mm 26g kanthal about 8 wraps coming in at just over 1ohm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

CashKat88 said:


> I know it may sound a bit obvious but have you opened up the juice flow control enough, maybe it's not fully open, sometimes the atty might spin a bit when you put it in your pocket or you refill it and forget to open up the JFC?



Yep, mostly had the JFC with all 3 holes showing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

I was worried about the Expro's 2ml glass but its actualy enough cause im vaping it and the 2ml is lasting me a day ok i do change now and then. But how far are we to getting the bubble glass locally. That will make it 2 days lol.


----------



## Timwis

@Darth Vaper Was going to check about Juice flow but @CashKat88 beat me too it, other than making sure the juice can flow under the wicking and following the higher VG of your juice the less cotton needed rule i really don't know. I wouldn't thin out too much where you get gurgling. Nothing worse in my book than a gurgling tank that can result in a gob full of e-liquid also once you have a tank behaving like that juice flow control or not they have a tendency to flood both deck and airflow out after a fill. Just trial and error soon it will just work great after a re-wick and from then on just a repeat of the process each time and you will wonder why you had issues in the first place!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Looking good on top the Techmod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Looking good on top the Techmod!
> 
> View attachment 209721


These SBS mods are growing on me, that looks great Tim!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Looking good on top the Techmod!
> 
> View attachment 209721


Or would it be technically correct to say down one side of the Techmod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> These SBS mods are growing on me, that looks great Tim!


Really nice device mate, solid as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> @Darth Vaper Was going to check about Juice flow but @CashKat88 beat me too it, other than making sure the juice can flow under the wicking and following the higher VG of your juice the less cotton needed rule i really don't know. I wouldn't thin out too much where you get gurgling. Nothing worse in my book than a gurgling tank that can result in a gob full of e-liquid also once you have a tank behaving like that juice flow control or not they have a tendency to flood both deck and airflow out after a fill. Just trial and error soon it will just work great after a re-wick and from then on just a repeat of the process each time and you will wonder why you had issues in the first place!


I was just thinking that if you put too much cotton through the coil, even if you thin out your wicks it will still choke the juice flow and dry hits will definitely occur, cotton needs to be somewhat tight but not so tight that it's hard to get through, alot of dl tanks don't have issues when wicked very tight (some do) but MTL tanks don't like it because of limited airflow and if wick'd to tight juice doesn't get to the coil or just kinda burns and bubbles when it gets to the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I was just thinking that if you put too much cotton through the coil, even if you thin out your wicks it will still choke the juice flow and dry hits will definitely occur, cotton needs to be somewhat tight but not so tight that it's hard to get through, alot of dl tanks don't have issues when wicked very tight (some do) but MTL tanks don't like it because of limited airflow and if wick'd to tight juice doesn't get to the coil or just kinda burns and bubbles when it gets to the coil.


Didn't disagree with anything you said mate, i was on about not over thinning the ends which will allow e-liguid to flood the deck when the tank is tilted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> I was just thinking that if you put too much cotton through the coil, even if you thin out your wicks it will still choke the juice flow and dry hits will definitely occur, cotton needs to be somewhat tight but not so tight that it's hard to get through, alot of dl tanks don't have issues when wicked very tight (some do) but MTL tanks don't like it because of limited airflow and if wick'd to tight juice doesn't get to the coil or just kinda burns and bubbles when it gets to the coil.


You do need the cotton a little tighter through the coil with higher PG liquids but these days even MTL tanks and RTA's usually are fine with higher VG liquids! so agree!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> Didn't disagree with anything you said mate, i was on about not over thinning the ends which will allow e-liguid to flood the deck when the tank is tilted!


Oh no mate I wasn't arguing with you at all just adding another useful tip so he can get the wicking right and start enjoying this awesome RTA, I honestly haven't put it down since I got it yesterday. Love the flavor and smooth draw on this atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> Oh no mate I wasn't arguing with you at all just adding another useful tip so he can get the wicking right and start enjoying this awesome RTA, I honestly haven't put it down since I got it yesterday. Love the flavor and smooth draw on this atty.


I think we all get RTA's that for some unknown reason we struggle with the wicking while everyone else are enjoying it, i think sometimes we can just overthink a certain RTA when it's quite straightforward!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> I was worried about the Expro's 2ml glass but its actualy enough cause im vaping it and the 2ml is lasting me a day ok i do change now and then. But how far are we to getting the bubble glass locally. That will make it 2 days lol.



We are working on the bubble glasses (and straight acrylic glasses) as we speak! The main man @Ruwaid has generously volunteered to send his spare glasses as samples to Bearded Viking Customs and they should be available in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We are working on the bubble glasses (and straight acrylic glasses) as we speak! The main man @Ruwaid has generously volunteered to send his spare glasses as samples to Bearded Viking Customs and they should be available in the coming weeks.



My only other option was an order from ExVape directly. 
But they don't reply to emails to say whether they can DHL to us. Plan B is send the parcel to someone we know in the UK (10 euros) and have them forward to us via DHL (40 pounds or so).

Only considering this because I want the extension kit as well. 

Also haven't used my expro yet - until I have spare glasses I'm hesitant because if I like the atty and I break the glass I will be kak naar if I don't have spares.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We are working on the bubble glasses (and straight acrylic glasses) as we speak! The main man @Ruwaid has generously volunteered to send his spare glasses as samples to Bearded Viking Customs and they should be available in the coming weeks.


Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn and thanks @Ruwaid for your kindness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Spoke to Brent now...Will be sending the bubble glass and straight glass by tomorrow latest. Will keep you guys in the loop.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45

Ruwaid said:


> Spoke to Brent now...Will be sending the bubble glass and straight glass by tomorrow latest. Will keep you guys in the loop.


I’m all ears @Ruwaid u know I’ll take a few buddy

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Scouse45 said:


> I’m all ears @Ruwaid u know I’ll take a few buddy


Also keeping a close eye on this, I think a smokey bubble on the brushed stainless is going to look crazy good on a black Swag... althoug I REALLY like the new Forx TX80 mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Scouse45 said:


> I’m all ears @Ruwaid u know I’ll take a few buddy


a few ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Scouse45 said:


> I’m all ears @Ruwaid u know I’ll take a few buddy


You want 7 - 2 ? lmao. sorry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

MrDeedz said:


> a few ?



@Scouse45 is the resident glassbreaker of late 

Can we open the equivalent of a Greek restaurant. But instead of breaking plates after we eat, we break RTA glasses after we vape

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> @Scouse45 is the resident glassbreaker of late
> 
> Can we open the equivalent of a Greek restaurant. But instead of breaking plates after we eat, we break RTA glasses after we vape


Or have everyone dance a Zembekiko/Zeibekiko with their RTA on their heads instead of whisky tumblers.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> @Scouse45 is the resident glassbreaker of late
> 
> Can we open the equivalent of a Greek restaurant. But instead of breaking plates after we eat, we break RTA glasses after we vape


That sounds like an expensive endeavor especially if its RTA glasses from bearded Viking at R180 a pop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

MrDeedz said:


> You want 7 - 2 ? lmao. sorry


This is so brilliant I can’t do anything but laugh well played my friend 


M.Adhir said:


> @Scouse45 is the resident glassbreaker of late
> 
> Can we open the equivalent of a Greek restaurant. But instead of breaking plates after we eat, we break RTA glasses after we vape


Hey hey I’ve broken one glass in years and now I’m paranoid haha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Scouse45

CJB85 said:


> Also keeping a close eye on this, I think a smokey bubble on the brushed stainless is going to look crazy good on a black Swag... althoug I REALLY like the new Forx TX80 mod.


Dude that sounds spot Smokey glass and that new forx!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for all the advice and input @Timwis and @CashKat88 - appreciate it!
Will try rewicking tomorrow and let you know how it goes - can’t help but feeling the flavour isn’t where it should be on this atty for me yet, and it’s probably due to the wicking.
Been using a plain round wire 26 g 2.5 mm coil. Might try a superfine MTL Clapton, but was wanting a crisper vape from the plain build


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks for all the advice and input @Timwis and @CashKat88 - appreciate it!
> Will try rewicking tomorrow and let you know how it goes - can’t help but feeling the flavour isn’t where it should be on this atty for me yet, and it’s probably due to the wicking.
> Been using a plain round wire 26 g 2.5 mm coil. Might try a superfine MTL Clapton, but was wanting a crisper vape from the plain build
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No problem mate, yeah it could possibly be the wicking, I'm using 26g kanthal round wire and flavour and crispness is there although mine is a 3mm wrap at around 1.30 ohm, let us know how it goes tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper

Happy to report that life is happier... rebuilt and used less wick this time and now I’m actually getting a bubble after each hit - much better!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ruwaid

Glasses were dropped off at an aramex box this morning to be shipped to BVC. Will report back once Brent let's me know when these should be completed.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jmpb

Anyone selling one? this honestly sounds amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Jmpb said:


> Anyone selling one? this honestly sounds amazing?


Vikings Vape has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Vikings Vape has stock


Did they get back in? They were out the other day

*EDIT*

just checked, and @adriaanh is correct, they have restocked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did they get back in? They were out the other day


Yes seems like it and they have a matt black with your name on it.

Only problem is that R150 delivery, unless you buy for more then a R1000

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Yes seems like it and they have a matt black with your name on it.
> 
> View attachment 209994



Definitely my name, but the Surname on my card disagrees unfortunately

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88

Darth Vaper said:


> Happy to report that life is happier... rebuilt and used less wick this time and now I’m actually getting a bubble after each hit - much better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome, Happy to hear that mate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Still sitting pretty on top of the Argus GT

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

I must say, I love the matte black Expro but the SS Looks so good, MUST... REFRAIN... FROM... BUYING... ANOTHER V4.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> I must say, I love the matte black Expro but the SS Looks so good, MUST... REFRAIN... FROM... BUYING... ANOTHER V4.
> View attachment 210028



Is your mirage Gunmetal or black?
Mines gunmetal and you're making me think about this matte black expro now.
Because i've yet to find a matching gunmetal atty for the mod - unless i wait for the intake MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Is your mirage Gunmetal or black?
> Mines gunmetal and you're making me think about this matte black expro now.
> Because i've yet to find a matching gunmetal atty for the mod - unless i wait for the intake MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Rafique congrats on ordering your Expro v4!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rafique

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Rafique congrats on ordering your Expro v4!



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn , I'm sure it will live up to the hype. I really have been enjoying my Ammit as a daily and haven't gone back to DL since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh

M.Adhir said:


> Is your mirage Gunmetal or black?
> Mines gunmetal and you're making me think about this matte black expro now.
> Because i've yet to find a matching gunmetal atty for the mod - unless i wait for the intake MTL.


@InkdVapor 
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/mtl-tanks/berserker-v2-mtl-rta/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

one thing, i will never be able to survive without you good people.
Savings, whats that 

now do we go bezerker or wait for the intake mtl... hmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Is your mirage Gunmetal or black?
> Mines gunmetal and you're making me think about this matte black expro now.
> Because i've yet to find a matching gunmetal atty for the mod - unless i wait for the intake MTL.


I have a black mirage, I never knew they made a gunmetal one, never seen one, but I think the matte black Expro will still look great on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> I have a black mirage, I never knew they made a gunmetal one, never seen one, but I think the matte black Expro will still look great on it



There's the gunmetal. Maybe we need to arrange a playdate one of the days for your expro and my Mirage and see how they go

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> one thing, i will never be able to survive without you good people.
> Savings, whats that
> 
> now do we go bezerker or wait for the intake mtl... hmmmmm



Can't comment on the the new Intake, but the Bskr v2 has a proven track record of being a boss MTL atty! Ask @Irfaan Ebrahim , he'll tell you , he's not a reviewer (  ) but he knows his stuff #wouldtherealkobuspleasestandup

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Can't comment on the the new Intake, but the Bskr v2 has a proven track record of being a boss MTL atty! Ask @Irfaan Ebrahim , he'll tell you , he's not a reviewer (  ) but he knows his stuff #wouldtherealkobuspleasestandup


100 % agree here 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> There's the gunmetal. Maybe we need to arrange a playdate one of the days for your expro and my Mirage and see how they go
> 
> View attachment 210037


Not a problem, drop me a message and we can arrange a play date anytime, there is a very slight difference between the black and GM Mirage so I still maintain that its going to look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

Loving mine
Running 3mm super fine mtl fused clapton wire from vandy vape

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A bit of overkill for battery life but dammmmnnn it looks good....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

I almost bought a black expromizer today... luckily I managed to scrape some self control together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Darth Vaper said:


> Happy to report that life is happier... rebuilt and used less wick this time and now I’m actually getting a bubble after each hit - much better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



that’s great @Darth Vaper
Is the flavour better too for you?

I think I am having a similar problem with mine. My wells aren’t stuffed but I didn’t thin out the wick and they may have been a tad too long. I don’t see bubbles, maybe saw one. Flavour is average, not good. So I think it’s my wicking. Need to rewick and make it thinner and just touching the base - or do something different.

using a 2.5mm ID VV fused Clapton. About 0.9 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> that’s great @Darth Vaper
> Is the flavour better too for you?
> 
> I think I am having a similar problem with mine. My wells aren’t stuffed but I didn’t thin out the wick and they may have been a tad too long. I don’t see bubbles, maybe saw one. Flavour is average, not good. So I think it’s my wicking. Need to rewick and make it thinner and just touching the base - or do something different.
> 
> using a 2.5mm ID VV fused Clapton. About 0.9 ohms.


I should have taken a photo when I rewicked but didn’t. I was actually thinking, while rewicking, that my cotton is too thin and it’s going to leak but then I remembered top airflow and proceeded.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Fresh wicks! Still running the single SS 26g build. This juice is very good, but it's not wick friendly.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

I am also due for a re-wick tonight and will take some pictures.
What are your (everyone) thoughts on coil height, have you played around with it yet?
I have done lower down and higher up with two different coils (MTL Alien and VV Superfine) and in both cases the flavour was better/crisper on the lower down build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> I am also due for a re-wick tonight and will take some pictures.
> What are your (everyone) thoughts on coil height, have you played around with it yet?
> I have done lower down and higher up with two different coils (MTL Alien and VV Superfine) and in both cases the flavour was better/crisper on the lower down build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Better results with 2.5mm or 3.0mm ID?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Better results with 2.5mm or 3.0mm ID?


2.5mm is so far the winner for me personally

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Morning Forumites,
So when it comes to MTL I am a round wire kinda guy(26g Kanthal) but I'm looking to try something more exotic, I've tried superfine but I hate how fragile that coil is, any suggestions on what coil to try that will give amazing flavor and runs at about 0.8 - 1.2 ohms, I'm on a flavour chasing journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

So did a fresh build and wick this morning. I have always used 2.5mm ID coils for all my mtl atties. But decided to try 3mm in the expro today. Reason being was so that I can get a little more wick through the coil yet still affords to fluff out on the tails without the risk of flooding the deck or getting a rowdy/crackly draw. I like it super quite and smooth.

I have tried mtl aliens, mtl staple, round wire (ss, ni80 and kanthal) but my go to is still VV superfine mtl wire. Its a good all rounder. To add...never the 32g as that's just to hard to work with at times. Always the 30g. Allows you to get thicker wicking through nicely.

Wire choice: *(7 wraps, 3mm ID = +-0.85ohm)*



Coil in with ease despite the small deck:





Coil height for my liking:



Cotton of choice was cloud kicker...3mm pre-cut strips (my first time using this)






Juiced up






Didn't manage to get the bubbles in time but wicking perfectly. 3 holes open at the airflow and first two JFC holes open...settled at 0.89ohms on the odin running at 18w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

for me with the coil legs down it works just peachy... no need to adjust it, just tighten the screws and off I go... also due for a rewick today


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2.5mm is so far the winner for me personally



2.5 for me too, Ni80 Roundwire.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh wicks! Still running the single SS 26g build. This juice is very good, but it's not wick friendly.
> View attachment 210137
> View attachment 210138



Thanks very much @Dela Rey Steyn 

How far down do the wicks go? Just to the point they touch the deck - or a bit more - or a bit less?

I need to have another crack at wicking this when I have time.
Am using 2.5mm ID VV Superfine MTL Fused Clapton - coil height looks similar to yours - i.e. (underside) legs straight into the posts.

I dont think I overstuffed the cotton - I am used to the amount i need - quite snug in the coil but not too tight - but I think I may have had a bit too much wick into the deck part. 

Anyway, am vaping JEL Havana Nightz which I know well
Flavour is ok but not great. On about the 8th tankful so far.
Not as good as the Rose MTL, which is my workhorse for this (similar coil and power setting) and its been my deskvape for a long time.

I need to get the Expro to its full potential to have a good comparison

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

What works best for me is 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps Vandy Vape Ni80 Superfine Mtl wire (30/38) - as per @Ruwaid 's image above.

As far as wicking is concerned, less is best and the shorter the legs the better since you can control the juice flow.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> How far down do the wicks go? Just to the point they touch the deck - or a bit more - or a bit less?
> 
> I need to have another crack at wicking this when I have time.
> Am using 2.5mm ID VV Superfine MTL Fused Clapton - coil height looks similar to yours - i.e. (underside) legs straight into the posts.
> 
> I dont think I overstuffed the cotton - I am used to the amount i need - quite snug in the coil but not too tight - but I think I may have had a bit too much wick into the deck part.
> 
> Anyway, am vaping JEL Havana Nightz which I know well
> Flavour is ok but not great. On about the 8th tankful so far.
> Not as good as the Rose MTL, which is my workhorse for this (similar coil and power setting) and its been my deskvape for a long time.
> 
> I need to get the Expro to its full potential to have a good comparison



@Silver when I wick the cotton's edge lines up around the middle of the JFC holes. The juice pulls it down a bit. Not sure if you can make out from the photo, but the ends of the cotton is basically in line with the bottom of the JFC holes after a couple of Vapes. When I rewick again I'll try and take some more detailed photos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Can someone try to chat to Vikings Vape and see why they are'nt bringing in spare glasses. 
They have sold many atty's, surely there is a market for the glass as well.
Bubble or straight- some of us just want to have something spare just in case,

PS- i made contact as well. Just figure if more people ask they might see light

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver when I wick the cotton's edge lines up around the middle of the JFC holes. The juice pulls it down a bit. Not sure if you can make out from the photo, but the ends of the cotton is basically in line with the bottom of the JFC holes after a couple of Vapes. When I rewick again I'll try and take some more detailed photos.
> View attachment 210165


Yep, agree with only about halfway into the juice holes. Also, as long as the wick ports are covered at the top, whatever is down below can be REALLY scant and feathery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Put your cotton in
Trim it down
Comb it out
Cut the wicks so that it does not stick out past the threading on the inner deck looking from the top
Tuck them in
Juice it up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 210191

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn , @CJB85 and @DarthBranMuffin 
Will try follow that on my next wicking!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Came quick

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rafique

I'm getting a really funny taste from the tank. I got the same taste previously with the lemon 2 rta

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hakhan

Rafique said:


> I'm getting a really funny taste from the tank. I got the same taste previously with the lemon 2 rta


machine oil

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hakhan said:


> machine oil


Was about to ask if you washed it before use @Rafique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was about to ask if you washed it before use @Rafique



I should have done that, I guess the excitement got to me.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> I'm getting a really funny taste from the tank. I got the same taste previously with the lemon 2 rta



I also did @Rafique
The first few tankfuls were very noticeable 

I just rinsed the tank under water - but didnt do my usual hot water and sunlight soap and let it soak for a while procedure... (should have done that)

So I've probably been vaping a bit of machine oil - lol

But it has gotten less and less the more I vaped. Am on about my 8th tankful now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> I also did @Rafique
> The first few tankfuls were very noticeable
> 
> I just rinsed the tank under water - but didnt do my usual hot water and sunlight soap and let it soak for a while procedure... (should have done that)
> 
> So I've probably been vaping a bit of machine oil - lol
> 
> But it has gotten less and less the more I vaped. Am on about my 8th tankful now.



Thanks @Silver, it's being cleaned as we speak. I think it will get better after a few tanks. With the Lemo 2, I just couldn't get the taste out even using an ultrasonic cleaner so hopefully I don't have the same issue.

12mg does seem abit light in this tank though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> Thanks @Silver, it's being cleaned as we speak. I think it will get better after a few tanks. With the Lemo 2, I just couldn't get the taste out even using an ultrasonic cleaner so hopefully I don't have the same issue.
> 
> 12mg does seem abit light in this tank though



Ya, I am actually going to give it a proper clean with Sunlight and then rinsing on my next wick
And try get the wicking better.

Not sure about liquid strength - I have my usual Havana Nightz Blend in here (about 10-12mg I estimate) - and it seems ok. Might be a bit light - but I must say the flavour and richness is not there for me yet so I can't gauge it properly.

I do like the fact that it hasn't leaked or dribbled one drop (and no moisture) in many tankfuls - so that's a good thing.

Oh, 2ml capacity is definitely too low for me. If I get the wicking right and it comes to life I am definitely going to be keen for a bubble glass

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> Ya, I am actually going to give it a proper clean with Sunlight and then rinsing on my next wick
> And try get the wicking better.
> 
> Not sure about liquid strength - I have my usual Havana Nightz Blend in here (about 10-12mg I estimate) - and it seems ok. Might be a bit light - but I must say the flavour and richness is not there for me yet so I can't gauge it properly.
> 
> I do like the fact that it hasn't leaked or dribbled one drop (and no moisture) in many tankfuls - so that's a good thing.
> 
> Oh, 2ml capacity is definitely too low for me. If I get the wicking right and it comes to life I am definitely going to be keen for a bubble glass



I feel the same, maybe after I get the machine oil out it will be better. Nothing has managed to take my ammit mtl place, ticks all the boxes. SIREN comes close but had flooding a few times with it. 

Hopefully they bring the extension tank in, just longer with 4 ml, not too keen on a bubble tank for MTL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

S


Silver said:


> I also did @Rafique
> The first few tankfuls were very noticeable
> 
> I just rinsed the tank under water - but didnt do my usual hot water and sunlight soap and let it soak for a while procedure... (should have done that)
> 
> So I've probably been vaping a bit of machine oil - lol
> 
> But it has gotten less and less the more I vaped. Am on about my 8th tankful now.


Same here, built it right out of the box, was like inhaling Q20! I did a soap and warm water wash, then threaded thin pieces of tissue through the chimney, then ultrasonic... all sorted after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Silver I found success by using a bit less wick & cutting it shorter (you should see the end of the wick through the JFC holes). And gently & loosely tucking the tails into the wells and spreading, not jamming it in (same problem I had with the Skyline).
But what actually made the biggest difference for me was changing wick material. Before I was using TFC Elite, but since changing to CBV2 it has totally come to life - it’s a different atty and now I’m really loving it! Getting loads of flavour and nic hit. I’ve come close to silver-ing a few times 
And just a plain 2.5mm 26G Kanthal build at just over 1ohm running 15W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Darth Vaper said:


> @Silver I found success by using a bit less wick & cutting it shorter (you should see the end of the wick through the JFC holes). And gently & loosely tucking the tails into the wells and spreading, not jamming it in (same problem I had with the Skyline).
> But what actually made the biggest difference for me was changing wick material. Before I was using TFC Elite, but since changing to CBV2 it has totally come to life - it’s a different atty and now I’m really loving it! Getting loads of flavour and nic hit. I’ve come close to silver-ing a few times
> And just a plain 2.5mm 26G Kanthal build at just over 1ohm running 15W
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also use CBv2, works great for my tobacco's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Anyone have any success running an mtl alien in this tank? Mine is coming tomorrow and i need to know whats what lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> Anyone have any success running an mtl alien in this tank? Mine is coming tomorrow and i need to know whats what lol



Aah, we managed to convince you 
Welcome

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Aah, we managed to convince you
> Welcome


Not we, it waz all you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Ya, I am actually going to give it a proper clean with Sunlight and then rinsing on my next wick
> And try get the wicking better.
> 
> Not sure about liquid strength - I have my usual Havana Nightz Blend in here (about 10-12mg I estimate) - and it seems ok. Might be a bit light - but I must say the flavour and richness is not there for me yet so I can't gauge it properly.
> 
> I do like the fact that it hasn't leaked or dribbled one drop (and no moisture) in many tankfuls - so that's a good thing.
> 
> Oh, 2ml capacity is definitely too low for me. If I get the wicking right and it comes to life I am definitely going to be keen for a bubble glass


@Silver hopefully Brent will be done soon bud with the bubble glasses 
You got any pics of your build?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Darth Vaper said:


> @Silver I found success by using a bit less wick & cutting it shorter (you should see the end of the wick through the JFC holes). And gently & loosely tucking the tails into the wells and spreading, not jamming it in (same problem I had with the Skyline).
> But what actually made the biggest difference for me was changing wick material. Before I was using TFC Elite, but since changing to CBV2 it has totally come to life - it’s a different atty and now I’m really loving it! Getting loads of flavour and nic hit. I’ve come close to silver-ing a few times
> And just a plain 2.5mm 26G Kanthal build at just over 1ohm running 15W
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for that @Darth Vaper 
Good to hear
Appreciate your feedback

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

I found the flavour town on this expro, I forgot I had this wire, wrapped it 2.5mm, 8 wraps and it's running at 1.2 ohm on 16watts, bought it from another forum member, anybody know where to buy this wire.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Jengz

Not really impressed yet, followed all wicking and coil placement tips... The draw very smooth, the vape very quiet but where's the flavour! Eish, very mited like many top airflows I've tried. 

I'm running a bvc mtl alien which is by far the best mtl coil I've tried to date, maybe round wire is the key to this Atty?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88

@Ruwaid Hey bru, How did your 3mm build go? did you find a big difference between the 2.5mm builds you use to and the 3mm build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This tank likes a K-I-S-S approach.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> View attachment 210282
> 
> Not really impressed yet, followed all wicking and coil placement tips... The draw very smooth, the vape very quiet but where's the flavour! Eish, very mited like many top airflows I've tried.
> 
> I'm running a bvc mtl alien which is by far the best mtl coil I've tried to date, maybe round wire is the key to this Atty?


check my post above, I was using round wire which I prefer on MTL RTA's but I tried a simple MTL Clapton wire, 8 wraps, 2.5mm, 1.2ohm @ 16watt.... Its the best flavour I've have to date in MTL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> I found the flavour town on this expro, I forgot I had this wire, wrapped it 2.5mm, 8 wraps and it's running at 1.2 ohm on 16watts, bought it from another forum member, anybody know where to buy this wire.
> View attachment 210278
> View attachment 210280



The Vape Den stocks Lightning Vapes wire and coils, but that specific one is out of stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> @Ruwaid Hey bru, How did your 3mm build go? did you find a big difference between the 2.5mm builds you use to and the 3mm build?


howzit bud! Actually really enjoying it...somehow the vaper/mouth feel is so much better. Flavour on point. Thinking that all builds on the expro are going to be kept at 3mm now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

I’m trying the Hex aliens from white collar now... @ 3mm
Honestly not as good as VV mtl Clapton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> howzit bud! Actually really enjoying it...somehow the vaper/mouth feel is so much better. Flavour on point. Thinking that all builds on the expro are going to be kept at 3mm now.


Oh Wow, I took your advice yesterday and just decided to go 2.5mm with that lightning vape Clapton wire and the flavour is truly epic so next time I have to re wick I will make a 3mm coil with this wire and try it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Ruwaid said:


> howzit bud! Actually really enjoying it...somehow the vaper/mouth feel is so much better. Flavour on point. Thinking that all builds on the expro are going to be kept at 3mm now.


I will throw a 3mm in mine today and see how it goes... thinking about keeping it simpler and just going Coilology MTL clapton (28/40 Ni80).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

i still say plain round wire for MTL is the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> i still say plain round wire for MTL is the way


Haha, clapton is the simplest thing I own at the moment... other options are fused claptons, staples or aliens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> i still say plain round wire for MTL is the way


That's because you haven't tasted the MTL Clapton I have running in this expro right now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> That's because you haven't tasted the MTL Clapton I have running in this expro right now.



I know where you live 

I must admit I haven't used my expro yet. That spare glass FOMO caused it big time. 

Maybe need to bite the bullet and just trying it out with the ultem for now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> That's because you haven't tasted the MTL Clapton I have running in this expro right now.


 @M.Adhir hasn't tested the expromizer yet, period! LOL Still waiting for spare glasses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> I know where you live
> 
> I must admit I haven't used my expro yet. That spare glass FOMO caused it big time.
> 
> Maybe need to bite the bullet and just trying it out with the ultem for now.


 I scrolled past this post. He was too quick on the reply lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> I know where you live
> 
> I must admit I haven't used my expro yet. That spare glass FOMO caused it big time.
> 
> Maybe need to bite the bullet and just trying it out with the ultem for now.



Yoh  You have not tried it yet! I couldn't wait to get home to wick this baby up... You know where I live and you more than welcome to come have a few puffs if you really don't want to open yours up with out spare glasses. (I will sanitize it for you too)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> Yoh  You have not tried it yet! I couldn't wait to get home to wick this baby up... You know where I live and you more than welcome to come have a few puffs if you really don't want to open yours up with out spare glasses. (I will sanitize it for you too)



I'm sitting with the expro, Asguard Mini, Kree, xros, SL classes all unused. Just haven't had the time to set stuff up.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> I'm sitting with the expro, Asguard Mini, Kree, xros, SL classes all unused. Just haven't had the time to set stuff up.


You have far more patience than me bru.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> I know where you live
> 
> I must admit I haven't used my expro yet. That spare glass FOMO caused it big time.
> 
> Maybe need to bite the bullet and* just trying it out with the ultem for now*.


 YOLO!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> I'm sitting with the expro, Asguard Mini, Kree, xros, SL classes all unused. Just haven't had the time to set stuff up.


Think we should ban your ecigssa account so you can stop talking and start wicking

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

3mm build complete, flavour is full and intense, but the wire is a nightmare to work with off the spool.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Had a chance to rewick the Expro V4 today

Also did a good clean and rinse with sunlight in warm water. And let it sit. Didn’t do that when I got it, I just rinsed it. 

Thinned the CB2 wicks and made them a bit shorter. Hard to see if I’m touching the deck but I’d say I’m either just touching or slightly short. Anyway it’s less than I did before. 












It’s a bit better. A bit more flavour. But am sorry to report that it’s not in the class of my Rose MTL

It feels a bit ‘distant’ - maybe that’s because of the top airflow. Flavour is good but not Wow. It’s a bit muted. For this juice which I know very well. (Havana Nightz - tobacco) 

The vape doesn’t ‘jump out’ at me. It’s not bold enough. Throat hit is less. Volume less. 

If the Rose MTL gets me say 9.5/10 for how I like my vape then this gets me about 7 or so. It’s still noticeably off the level of the Rose. 

Will see how it goes as the wick settles. Have only vaped 1 tankful so far. 

Tank size is too small at 2ml. Needs a bigger capacity. 

What I do like about it is that it’s smooth and it doesn’t leak. Not a drop. Easy to fill. 

Will continue because I want to like this tank. Might change the coil next. Still have the 2.5ID VV fused Clapton in at about 1ohm. Vaping at about 19-20Watts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Had a chance to rewick the Expro V4 today
> 
> Also did a good clean and rinse with sunlight in warm water. And let it sit. Didn’t do that when I got it, I just rinsed it.
> 
> Thinned the CB2 wicks and made them a bit shorter. Hard to see if I’m touching the deck but I’d say I’m either just touching or slightly short. Anyway it’s less than I did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a bit better. A bit more flavour. But am sorry to report that it’s not in the class of my Rose MTL
> 
> It feels a bit ‘distant’ - maybe that’s because of the top airflow. Flavour is good but not Wow. It’s a bit muted. For this juice which I know very well. (Havana Nightz - tobacco)
> 
> The vape doesn’t ‘jump out’ at me. It’s not bold enough. Throat hit is less. Volume less.
> 
> If the Rose MTL gets me say 9.5/10 for how I like my vape then this gets me about 7 or so. It’s still noticeably off the level of the Rose.
> 
> Will see how it goes as the wick settles. Have only vaped 1 tankful so far.
> 
> Tank size is too small at 2ml. Needs a bigger capacity.
> 
> What I do like about it is that it’s smooth and it doesn’t leak. Not a drop. Easy to fill.
> 
> Will continue because I want to like this tank. Might change the coil next. Still have the 2.5ID VV fused Clapton in at about 1ohm. Vaping at about 19-20Watts.


Stellar job on the wicking @Silver! If you say The Rose is better than this then I seriously need to get one, because for me the flavour I get on the Expro is better than any MTL Atty I've ever owned, including MTL RDA's. I'm still on the SS plain round wire build. Have not felt the need to change the build at all. Only rewicked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Had a chance to rewick the Expro V4 today
> 
> Also did a good clean and rinse with sunlight in warm water. And let it sit. Didn’t do that when I got it, I just rinsed it.
> 
> Thinned the CB2 wicks and made them a bit shorter. Hard to see if I’m touching the deck but I’d say I’m either just touching or slightly short. Anyway it’s less than I did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a bit better. A bit more flavour. But am sorry to report that it’s not in the class of my Rose MTL
> 
> It feels a bit ‘distant’ - maybe that’s because of the top airflow. Flavour is good but not Wow. It’s a bit muted. For this juice which I know very well. (Havana Nightz - tobacco)
> 
> The vape doesn’t ‘jump out’ at me. It’s not bold enough. Throat hit is less. Volume less.
> 
> If the Rose MTL gets me say 9.5/10 for how I like my vape then this gets me about 7 or so. It’s still noticeably off the level of the Rose.
> 
> Will see how it goes as the wick settles. Have only vaped 1 tankful so far.
> 
> Tank size is too small at 2ml. Needs a bigger capacity.
> 
> What I do like about it is that it’s smooth and it doesn’t leak. Not a drop. Easy to fill.
> 
> Will continue because I want to like this tank. Might change the coil next. Still have the 2.5ID VV fused Clapton in at about 1ohm. Vaping at about 19-20Watts.


Ay i Agree with you Mr @Silver... It's just not what i was expecting, tried 11 different builds with different wicking and different juices. Menthols, fruits, tobaccos and desserts. It does not provide flavour close to the likes of my dotshell or my dvarw mtl and I also suspect it is the case because of the top airflow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Stellar job on the wicking @Silver! If you say The Rose is better than this then I seriously need to get one, because for me the flavour I get on the Expro is better than any MTL Atty I've ever owned, including MTL RDA's. I'm still on the SS plain round wire build. Have not felt the need to change the build at all. Only rewicked.



ya @Dela Rey Steyn , look maybe I’m being a tad too critical because I was hoping for more
It’s good, but I find the overall vaping experience not as satisfying as I would like

the Rose was a surprise for me. @BumbleBee recommended it after I had tried a few MTL tanks back in the day and it shone from the beginning. And still going strong. Love that tank to bits. Also it’s 3ml. Occasionally you get a bit of moisture out the air holes, like once every few tanks but it’s not droplets, just a quick wipe and it’s clean. More than a fair trade for me given the flavour. That Rose punches closer too my Reo/RM2 which is still the MTL tobacco king for me.

I think another thing is that the lips are closer to the coil in the Rose than in the Expro. That distance and maybe the top airflow is what’s muting things a bit for me. At least that’s my theory for now.

by the way, what juices are you vaping in the Expro? Taviro?

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver

I think my next step is going to be to try another coil
Probably going to go for a normal roundwire 28 or 27g Kanthal and give that a go
But will do that after I’ve lived with this new wick for a bit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> ya @Dela Rey Steyn , look maybe I’m being a tad too critical because I was hoping for more
> It’s good, but I find the overall vaping experience not as satisfying as I would like
> 
> the Rose was a surprise for me. @BumbleBee recommended it after I had tried a few MTL tanks back in the day and it shone from the beginning. And still going strong. Love that tank to bits. Also it’s 3ml. Occasionally you get a bit of moisture out the air holes, like once every few tanks but it’s not droplets, just a quick wipe and it’s clean. More than a fair trade for me given the flavour. That Rose punches very close to my Reo/RM2 which is still slightly ahead for me.
> 
> I think another thing is that the lips are closer to the coil in the Rose than in the Expro. That distance and maybe the top airflow is what’s muting things a bit for me. At least that’s my theory for now.
> 
> by the way, what juices are you vaping in the Expro? Taviro?


Current rotation in the Expro is:
Stuyvesant from VG Masters 12mg
Good Boy from Wiener Vape 12mg
Tobacco #1 from Twisp 18mg

All of them taste phenomenal in the Expro. 

My Nic Salts Taviro should be coming with my next order from @Rooigevaar. I can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Silver I think you should give the plain round wire a go. 
Opened mine up this morning to do a rewick. My coil looked a little dull (high nic tobacco juices tends to do that in my experience) and I said to myself: "Self, (I knew it was me because I recognized my voice and I am wearing my usual underwear) let's try a fancier coil again." 
I proceeded to do a 7wrap VV Superfine MTL Ni80 2.5mm coil, coming out at 0.83ohm. Wick it as per usual and away I went. Wicking is on point, get a bubble or 2 after every pull, vaping at 18w. 
But the flavour is better for me on the plain round wire build. Going to finish this tank and then put a plain coil back in.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

I have those same conversations boet!


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver I think you should give the plain round wire a go.
> Opened mine up this morning to do a rewick. My coil looked a little dull (high nic tobacco juices tends to do that in my experience) and I said to myself: "Self, (I knew it was me because I recognized my voice and I am wearing my usual underwear) let's try a fancier coil again."
> I proceeded to do a 7wrap VV Superfine MTL Ni80 2.5mm coil, coming out at 0.83ohm. Wick it as per usual and away I went. Wicking is on point, get a bubble or 2 after every pull, vaping at 18w.
> But the flavour is better for me on the plain round wire build. Going to finish this tank and then put a plain coil back in.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Does anybody else have any issues with condensation in the drip tip?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> Does anybody else have any issues with condensation in the drip tip?


Not me

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> Does anybody else have any issues with condensation in the drip tip?


 I did once or twice but my wicking was the cause...rewicked slightly thicker and it was sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not me


A friend of mine just got his and he has issues with it but I think that its wick'd to thin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> A friend of mine just got his and he has issues with it but I think that its wick'd to thin



Sounds like wicking is most probably the culprit as @Ruwaid said.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 
Will try a normal round wire coil next 

@CashKat88 i do get a bit of condensation in the drip tip. Reminds me a bit of the Siren V2 days. I got that with the Siten. 

It’s not bad at all but it’s there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

CashKat88 said:


> Does anybody else have any issues with condensation in the drip tip?



I do...
Sometimes a lot of juice in the mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

CashKat88 said:


> Does anybody else have any issues with condensation in the drip tip?





Silver said:


> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn
> Will try a normal round wire coil next
> 
> @CashKat88 i do get a bit of condensation in the drip tip. Reminds me a bit of the Siren V2 days. I got that with the Siten.
> 
> It’s not bad at all but it’s there





Condensation in the driptip forms if too much juice is getting to the wick or if you are vaping at too low a wattage (or if the wick is too thin as mentioned above).
Try closing off the juice flow control somewhat and/or upping the watts

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

After 4 tanks and a good wash, bumped up the wattage and happy to report its good vape. Tobacco juices will probably shine in this tank but I have been using menthols and fruits. 

2.5mm coil 0.6 ohm
FINE MTL 

Happy so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Rafique said:


> After 4 tanks and a good wash, bumped up the wattage and happy to report its good vape. Tobacco juices will probably shine in this tank but I have been using menthols and fruits.
> 
> 2.5mm coil 0.6 ohm
> FINE MTL
> 
> Happy so far


 @Rafique great to hear. what wire you using bud? and wattage...maybe it will help others out as well. Personally I enjoy fruits in them as pure red has never tasted better in mtl form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Ruwaid said:


> @Rafique great to hear. what wire you using bud? and wattage...maybe it will help others out as well. Personally I enjoy fruits in them as pure red has never tasted better in mtl form.



@Ruwaid

Can't remember what the wire is called

20w

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

So something interesting happened with my Expro tonight

I decided to fill with another juice
I used @Paulie ‘s leaf tobacco juice. I don’t vape it often but thought let me try it

so the vape is noticeably better, flavour is a bit richer and denser

my theory is that maybe the setup I have doesn’t like my Havana Nightz blend (about 50/50) and maybe the Clapton coil prefers the thicker 70/30 juice? Also I notice less popping on the coil than with my Havana juice.

interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Darth Vaper

That is interesting @Silver. I’ve only used fruity menthols in mine so far. Keen to try a few tobaccos and see how they shine, or not


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Just can't get the same flavour on the Expro with a 3,0ID coil as i get with a 2.5ID, too much of the coil doesn't get air coverage, for me 2.5 is the way to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Timwis said:


> Just can't get the same flavour on the Expro with a 3,0ID coil as i get with a 2.5ID, too much of the coil doesn't get air coverage, for me 2.5 is the way to go!


 Its strange cos to me the 3mm is delivering so much better than 2.5mm but its preference I guess. On a side note @Timwis , the glaz mini should do well with a 3mm coil due to the 4 air holes on the deck. Going to try that next!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> Its strange cos to me the 3mm is delivering so much better than 2.5mm but its preference I guess. On a side note @Timwis , the glaz mini should do well with a 3mm coil due to the 4 air holes on the deck. Going to try that next!


I think it depends how tight you set the airflow, the tighter the more fitting a 3.0ID coil is just wasted and poor coverage. With the Glaz Mini i personally just think a 3.0ID coil is a waste in such a tight MTL RTA which is why Steam Crave themselves recommend a 2.0ID!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Darth Vaper said:


> That is interesting @Silver. I’ve only used fruity menthols in mine so far. Keen to try a few tobaccos and see how they shine, or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks @Darth-vaper 
I still need to try out fruity menthols in it - but I was hoping to get it set up as a good tobacco vape.
Will see

Still early days for me - I need to try another coil - but in the meantime, I am experimenting with different tobacco juices on the current coil

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Thanks @Darth-vaper
> I still need to try out fruity menthols in it - but I was hoping to get it set up as a good tobacco vape.
> Will see
> 
> Still early days for me - I need to try another coil - but in the meantime, I am experimenting with different tobacco juices on the current coil



As soon as you make the change to a simple roundwire build of 2.5mm ID (try and get your resistance between 0.8 - 1ohm) please let me know what you think of the flavour @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> As soon as you make the change to a simple roundwire build of 2.5mm ID (try and get your resistance between 0.8 - 1ohm) please let me know what you think of the flavour @Silver



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 
Am starting to think whether I should go for 26g or 27g (I have both). 
27g is a bit crisper so it might work nicely - but I am thinking of starting off with 26g.

If I go 26g, how many wraps should I do? About 7 or 8? (2.5mm ID)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn
> Am starting to think whether I should go for 26g or 27g (I have both).
> 27g is a bit crisper so it might work nicely - but I am thinking of starting off with 26g.
> 
> If I go 26g, how many wraps should I do? About 7 or 8? (2.5mm ID)



I'm using 26g, 8 wraps should have you right on the money, just under 1ohm if you are using kanthal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm using 26g, 8 wraps should have you right on the money, just under 1ohm if you are using kanthal.



Thank you
Will make a note to go for 8 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

My Mixx arrived at last... what a setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Darth Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My Mixx arrived at last... what a setup!
> 
> View attachment 211182



That is a  looking setup!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

By the way guys... you should really lube all the o-rings on this atty. Like ALL of them.
I took mine apart for a full clean and rebuild the other day, and I went through many tanks of flooding and rewicking, thinking the wick was the problem. But it turns out that the machining tolerances don’t prevent over-tightening, which distorts some o-rings causing leaks. Did some googling for flooding and saw lots of similar issues being reported because of this. Lubed them all up and been perfect since...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just received confirmation from Brent @ Bearded Viking Customs that the bubble and straight tanks sections are done. Just waiting on Pricing and Pics. Whoooooop whoooooop! @Ruwaid

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Devon Strydom

Darth Vaper said:


> By the way guys... you should really lube all the o-rings on this atty. Like ALL of them.
> I took mine apart for a full clean and rebuild the other day, and I went through many tanks of flooding and rewicking, thinking the wick was the problem. But it turns out that the machining tolerances don’t prevent over-tightening, which distorts some o-rings causing leaks. Did some googling for flooding and saw lots of similar issues being reported because of this. Lubed them all up and been perfect since...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That’s good to know because I’m getting a lot of gurgling and juice in the mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Either my Kharma is good or my Feng Shui is on point, I've not had a single issue with this tank since day one. Everything turns as it should, tightens as it should, no issues. Flavour is phenomenal, draw is excellent! It's the best MTL tank I've owned thus far.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just received confirmation from Brent @ Bearded Viking Customs that the bubble and straight tanks sections are done. Just waiting on Pricing and Pics. Whoooooop whoooooop! @Ruwaid


 Thanks bud @Dela Rey Steyn . Brent still hasn't gotten back to me but glad you got feedback for us. Still need to ask him how and when im getting my glasses back lol.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks bud @Dela Rey Steyn . Brent still hasn't gotten back to me but glad you got feedback for us. Still need to ask him how and when im getting my glasses back lol.



He is busy making some silicone moulds for me bud and I asked while we were discussing the templates. He's not at the workshop now, but as soon as he is back he'll send me some pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Simple 26g SS316L roundwire build. 0.8ohms. Same wicking as yesterday, just the ends lightly thinned. JFC on largest hole only. 3 airflow holes open. If this thing did not produce Vapour, I would not have known that I was vaping! This thing is buttery smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I love my SS MTL builds for fruity flavours. The Panama really shines in this setup. So glad I have a second one incoming.
> View attachment 208531
> 
> View attachment 208530
> View attachment 208527
> View attachment 208526
> View attachment 208524
> View attachment 208529


@SarelD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

howzit guys
So Brent sent me back some glasses with my OG glasses. I was sent 2 x straight (one clear and one smoked) and 1 x bubble glass
So anyone looking for them...BVC should have them soon on their site.
Just a note...the smoked straight glass seems a tad bit shorter than the OG which causes slight sweating/leaking from the rubber seals as the base and glass aren't tight enough  not sure if all are going to be like this but Brent will be notified.
If I have some time today will take out some side by side pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I see a Jozi BVC Group Buy happening soon....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarelD

I'll def be in......would love a frosted black on this setup






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruwaid

@SarelD the smoked glass that I got seems to be one shade too light for my liking but you can be the judge of that bud.

@THE REAPER would you mind posting that pic I sent you with the smoked glass bud? Seems I have deleted it off my phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Ruwaid said:


> @SarelD the smoked glass that I got seems to be one shade too light for my liking but you can be the judge of that bud.
> 
> @THE REAPER would you mind posting that pic I sent you with the smoked glass bud? Seems I have deleted it off my phone.


No problem.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## moto

wh


Silver said:


> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn
> Am starting to think whether I should go for 26g or 27g (I have both).
> 27g is a bit crisper so it might work nicely - but I am thinking of starting off with 26g.
> 
> If I go 26g, how many wraps should I do? About 7 or 8? (2.5mm ID)


what wire are you using? i use 28g and 30g ss and target 1 ohm (2.5mm ID).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

moto said:


> wh
> 
> what wire are you using? i use 28g and 30g ss and target 1 ohm (2.5mm ID).


I think he was using either Kanthal or Ni80 if i remember correctly. @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moto

my go to wire used to be 26g kanthal. still have some left over and tried it again. seems to be giving me a metal taste after awhile. im enjoying ss in my expro. will stick to 28g as 30g is too flimsy and easy to mess up on rewicking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

moto said:


> my go to wire used to be 26g kanthal. still have some left over and tried it again. seems to be giving me a metal taste after awhile. im enjoying ss in my expro. will stick to 28g as 30g is too flimsy and easy to mess up on rewicking.



I run Ni80 roundwire or Comp Wire, 2.5mm. I get the same metal taste with SS316L on MTL. None of that with Ni80, Comp Wire on the startup until it settles in, then no more tangy taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

moto said:


> my go to wire used to be 26g kanthal. still have some left over and tried it again. seems to be giving me a metal taste after awhile. im enjoying ss in my expro. will stick to 28g as 30g is too flimsy and easy to mess up on rewicking.


I also enjoy my SS plain round wire build in the Expro, 26g

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think he was using either Kanthal or Ni80 if i remember correctly. @Silver ?



it was Kanthal @Dela Rey Steyn and @moto 
Have found though I am liking the VV superfine MTL Clapton wire so haven’t experimented much with different coil types

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan

Does anyone else have a problem with the atty getting stuck to the mod? When you try to unscrew the atty, all it does is spins the juice flow control? Have tightened the deck down and 510, it used to happen once in a while but recently its every time i try to re wick or take the atty of the mod.
the only thing I can think about is the 510 screw which sits pretty level 510 threading.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Hakhan said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the atty getting stuck to the mod? When you try to unscrew the atty, all it does is spins the juice flow control? Have tightened the deck down and 510, it used to happen once in a while but recently its every time i try to re wick or take the atty of the mod.
> the only thing I can think about is the 510 screw which sits pretty level 510 threading.


 Is this also happening when you grip the knurling at the base and unscrew bud? It jus turns without coming off?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Once or twice, but not anything major, I have baby hands so I get my fingertips in on the smooth section between the mod and the bottom knurling, gripping some of the knurling, squeeze the tank and twist, pops right off even if it was little stuck...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Ruwaid said:


> Is this also happening when you grip the knurling at the base and unscrew bud? It jus turns without coming off?


yes that just spins around as well. I have using a tweezer to get the tank off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Hakhan said:


> yes that just spins around as well. I have using a twizzer to get the tank off.


 What I did was unscrew the 510 pin just a little so that it pretrudes. I did this purely for proper connection and not because of the issues you experiencing though. Maybe it could help? Not sure. But a forum member that bought my first v4 said he started getting same issues and his eventually broke but that could have been from not using your tweezer method

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

I had a similar issue
Resolved it by tightening the deck onto the base
.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## moto

had same issue. hold mod and tank,tilt tank a bit to the side. turn until it bites, then remove as normal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

Is anyone still struggling with juice coming up the chimney and sitting under the drip tip, sometimes getting a mouth full of juice?
I’m running 0.9 ohm, VV superfine at 20 watts. Using pipe boy drip tip from Bearded Viking (that helps keep the juice from going into my mouth but now and then I get a surprise)

Am I doing something wrong? I love the rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Devon Strydom said:


> Is anyone still struggling with juice coming up the chimney and sitting under the drip tip, sometimes getting a mouth full of juice?
> I’m running 0.9 ohm, VV superfine at 20 watts. Using pipe boy drip tip from Bearded Viking (that helps keep the juice from going into my mouth but now and then I get a surprise)
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? I love the rta


Same here, I do get flooding in the chimney, maybe its my wicking not sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Devon Strydom said:


> Is anyone still struggling with juice coming up the chimney and sitting under the drip tip, sometimes getting a mouth full of juice?
> I’m running 0.9 ohm, VV superfine at 20 watts. Using pipe boy drip tip from Bearded Viking (that helps keep the juice from going into my mouth but now and then I get a surprise)
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? I love the rta





MrDeedz said:


> Same here, I do get flooding in the chimney, maybe its my wicking not sure



Do you close off the Juice Flow Control when refilling?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devon Strydom

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Do you close off the Juice Flow Control when refilling?



No I do not....
Will give it a try

Mines not flooding as such, there’s just a lot of juice coming up through the chimney while vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And for the love of tea and biscuits... close of your juice flow before opening up for a refill... it says so in the manual too... if your wicking is done ever so slightly you WILL flood your deck out and drink vape juice for the rest of the day...



Got to agree with @Dela Rey Steyn on closing down the juice flow when refilling, I had the same issue early days.

And everyone using the Expro V4, can I just suggest that you get your hands on the BVC MTALiens and give it a try. The flavor increases on the Expro, it is a bit crackly due to the increased surface area of the alien coil, but even me who likes a quiet vape can live with the compromise of increased flavor with the crackling and popping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

To prevent juice coming into the driptip -

1. the juice flow control MUST BE CLOSED whenever the top cap is removed
2. use MORE cotton in your wick
3. your wick tails need to be LONGER

Play around with 2 and 3 above to find your happy place.

.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## MrDeedz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Do you close off the Juice Flow Control when refilling?


Nooit Boet lol. never thought of that, Thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

MrDeedz said:


> Nooit Boet lol. never thought of that, Thanks


Worked like a bomb. Recoiled and wicked and aaahh getting that clean crisp wafer again. Thanks steyn remover

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dueling Expros today, doing some side by side comparison with the BVC MTaLiens and another local brand MTL Aliens.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Dueling Expros today, doing some side by side comparison with the BVC MTaLiens and another local brand MTL Aliens.
> View attachment 223907


I can dig the attention to the details in the matchy matchiness. That’s why I’m still vaping ​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan

Hakhan said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the atty getting stuck to the mod? When you try to unscrew the atty, all it does is spins the juice flow control? Have tightened the deck down and 510, it used to happen once in a while but recently its every time i try to re wick or take the atty of the mod.
> the only thing I can think about is the 510 screw which sits pretty level 510 threading.



I had the same issue but now I just pull up or push down when trying to unscrew it works a charm for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan

Best mtl tank I’ve had to date so amazingly smooth, currently running a coil crafted coil alien 2,5mm Id coming in at .80ohm and it’s amazing so happy with this tank , thanks to everyone I was worried about the coil height but the numerous posts just confirmed my coil height was great , thank you all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> These SBS mods are growing on me, that looks great Tim!



SBS? Side by side? Been away from vaping for a few years, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I was actually busy tidying up my vape gear today and wondered what I'll ever do with all the round wire I have. I have enough for a small electric fence!  After seeing how many people recommend round wire I may have a use for it after all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> I was actually busy tidying up my vape gear today and wondered what I'll ever do with all the round wire I have. I have enough for a small electric fence!  After seeing how many people recommend round wire I may have a use for it after all
> 
> View attachment 224291




Wow.... Trump could use some of that to fix the holes in the fence line on the Southern borders 

But yes, plain round wire coils do work brilliantly in the Expro. And you have more than enough to experiment with. Keep us posted on how your exploration goes and what works best for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wow.... Trump could use some of that to fix the holes in the fence line on the Southern borders
> 
> But yes, plain round wire coils do work brilliantly in the Expro. And you have more than enough to experiment with. Keep us posted on how your exploration goes and what works best for you.



Hahaha, yes I did I bulk order from Fasttech back in the day before all these fancy wires came along. Still don't have my Expro. Should be delivered on Tuesday from @CJB85. He was kind enough to leave in the coil he was using, so I'll probably just wick it up and see how it goes with that coil, but I've been contemplating even using plain 24g Ni80 in my Zeus tanks for a test. I have some simple Clapton wire but I hate working with it. Even using a coiling jig I don't get is as tight as I'd like and buying premade coils is a tad expensive if it doesn't work out for flavor etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, yes I did I bulk order from Fasttech back in the day before all these fancy wires came along. Still don't have my Expro. Should be delivered on Tuesday from @CJB85. He was kind enough to leave in the coil he was using, so I'll probably just wick it up and see how it goes with that coil, but I've been contemplating even using plain 24g Ni80 in my Zeus tanks for a test. I have some simple Clapton wire but I hate working with it. Even using a coiling jig I don't get is as tight as I'd like and buying premade coils is a tad expensive if it doesn't work out for flavor etc.


You won’t need to wick it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, yes I did I bulk order from Fasttech back in the day before all these fancy wires came along. Still don't have my Expro. Should be delivered on Tuesday from @CJB85. He was kind enough to leave in the coil he was using, so I'll probably just wick it up and see how it goes with that coil, but I've been contemplating even using plain 24g Ni80 in my Zeus tanks for a test. I have some simple Clapton wire but I hate working with it. Even using a coiling jig I don't get is as tight as I'd like and buying premade coils is a tad expensive if it doesn't work out for flavor etc.


TCG didn’t pick up today btw, so I’m assuming they will collect on Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> You won’t need to wick it



This is turning out to be one of the best buys I've ever made on this forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Which would work best here, 50/50 or 60/40 ratios?


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Which would work best here, 50/50 or 60/40 ratios?


50/50 FTW on MTL!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> 50/50 FTW on MTL!



Thanks, now if only the manufacturer had the ratio on their juice bottles. Their Dl juices says 70/30, but nothing on the MTL juice. Google isn't helping much as one place says 505/50 and another 60/40.


----------



## SJY124

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, now if only the manufacturer had the ratio on their juice bottles. Their Dl juices says 70/30, but nothing on the MTL juice. Google isn't helping much as one place says 505/50 and another 60/40.


What juice are you referring to? From which manufacturer?


----------



## ddk1979

Viper_SA said:


> Which would work best here, 50/50 or 60/40 ratios?




I've been using 70/30 juices with no problems at all.
My wick covers about half of the juice holes on the deck and the wick tails are combed out.
With higher PG juices I recommend that you adjust your wick accordingly (more cotton/longer tails)

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

SJY124 said:


> What juice are you referring to? From which manufacturer?



3rd World Liquids. One site has it listed as 50/50 and another as 60/40. 
I know the other brand I use in my Pioneer works just fine at 60/40, but I'd just like to know what the ratio is for future reference. I already have a bottle of 3rd World Liquids for use in the Expro, so if I get the wicking right with it, I'd like to know that I can replicate it when I buy juice from another brand or whether or not I should change anything.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> 3rd World Liquids. One site has it listed as 50/50 and another as 60/40.
> I know the other brand I use in my Pioneer works just fine at 60/40, but I'd just like to know what the ratio is for future reference. I already have a bottle of 3rd World Liquids for use in the Expro, so if I get the wicking right with it, I'd like to know that I can replicate it when I buy juice from another brand or whether or not I should change anything.



With the juice flow control it has no issues with 70/30 juices. Remember to close off your juice flow control when refilling. I also use 3rd World liquids in my expro with no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> With the juice flow control it has no issues with 70/30 juices. Remember to close off your juice flow control when refilling. I also use 3rd World liquids in my expro with no issues.



Thanks for the reply. Surprised someone else uses their juice  Any idea on the ratio for MTL? It's the Pineapple Freezo I've got. I am assuming all their fruit freezo's are the same ratio.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks for the reply. Surprised someone else uses their juice  Any idea on the ratio for MTL? It's the Pineapple Freezo I've got. I am assuming all their fruit freezo's are the same ratio.


I love their Mango Freezo. It's a bit thicker than other 50/50 juices, so guessing it is 60/40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

V4?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DavyH said:


> V4?
> 
> View attachment 224420



Looks like V5 on the box and the metal sleeve on the tank doesn't look like V4 to me. Could be wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

DavyH said:


> V4?
> 
> View attachment 224420


That’s the new V5. Essentially the same as V4, apart from the airflow inlet beneath the coil and the fill cap. The rest is all cosmetic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Yep, I was just having a wee dig at the discussions around an obsolete mod .
From all I’ve seen and read, there’s no substantial changes. It’s pretty though...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Can't wait for tomorrow night. My V4 will be delivered tomorrow, so tomorrow night I can finally find out what the hype is about and have a 2nd MTL setup.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Just unpacked mine from it's packaging. Looks like a solid tank. By the way, it doesn't fit on a Pico, so 40W DNA mod will be crowned tonight. Thanks to @CJB85 for the awesome tank and for wicking it up and everything for me. Will be sure to let you guys know how it vapes tonight. Now I really want an SBS mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

Viper_SA said:


> Just unpacked mine from it's packaging. Looks like a solid tank. By the way, it doesn't fot on a Pico, so 40W DNA mod will be crowned tonight. Thanks to @CJB85 for the awesome tank a d for wicking it up and everything for me. Will be sure to let you guys know how it vapes tonight. Now I really want an SBS mod


I have my Expro on my Mixx, great combo for chilling at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SJY124

Viper_SA said:


> Just unpacked mine from it's packaging. Looks like a solid tank. By the way, it doesn't fot on a Pico, so 40W DNA mod will be crowned tonight. Thanks to @CJB85 for the awesome tank a d for wicking it up and everything for me. Will be sure to let you guys know how it vapes tonight. Now I really want an SBS mod



Ummmm.... SBS you say @Viper_SA ......

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SJY124

@Ruwaid show @Viper_SA how good an Expro looks on the Paramour

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

SJY124 said:


> @Ruwaid show @Viper_SA how good an Expro looks on the Paramour



Pure evil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

SJY124 said:


> @Ruwaid show @Viper_SA how good an Expro looks on the Paramour


Am I getting a comm on this??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> Am I getting a comm on this??
> View attachment 224487


That's a good looking setup bro, I'm still flirting with the idea of a sbs mod but not sure if I like the button placement, how do you find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> That's a good looking setup bro, I'm still flirting with the idea of a sbs mod but not sure if I like the button placement, how do you find it?


 Thanks bud. Love the Paramour sbs and esp the handfeel. To me it feels alot like my beloved swag 2 mod just with more weight and 21700 capability. Actually love the button position and chose to keep this and sell my techmod sbs which had the side button placement and that to me was very uncomfy. button in front is best for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124

Ruwaid said:


> Am I getting a comm on this??
> View attachment 224487


Nope -> I've given you enough buyers already..... LOL
And you still need to hand over my Odin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Phew, I don't think it will fit in there with the bubble glas, which is why I chose the Expro over other tanks, for the capacity. Looks like I might be dodging a bullet here as far as spending goes. All depends on how long 2ml lasts though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks bud. Love the Paramour sbs and esp the handfeel. To me it feels alot like my beloved swag 2 mod just with more weight and 21700 capability. Actually love the button position and chose to keep this and sell my techmod sbs which had the side button placement and that to me was very uncomfy. button in front is best for me!



I know what you mean, I honestly don't get along with side button mods (billet, DotAio) not for me but what i mean is, how is it with the fire button being so low down, I'm used to the fire button always being right at the top of the mod for trigger or thumb fire, now that the button is so low below is it weird? Do you ever block airflow of the atty with you hand while firing? Or does it just feel natural? Do you use trigger finger fire or thumb fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Viper_SA said:


> Phew, I don't think it will fit in there with the bubble glas, which is why I chose the Expro over other tanks, for the capacity. Looks like I might be dodging a bullet here as far as spending goes. All depends on how long 2ml lasts though


2ml last me the whole day from morning to evening, if I use Nic salts it lasts a day and a half

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> I know what you mean, I honestly don't get along with side button mods (billet, DotAio) not for me but what i mean is, how is it with the fire button being so low down, I'm used to the fire button always being right at the top of the mod for trigger or thumb fire, now that the button is so low below is it weird? Do you ever block airflow of the atty with you hand while firing? Or does it just feel natural? Do you use trigger finger fire or thumb fire?


 Aww i see. Nah not at all for me. It doesnt feel weird at all. Guess the size of the mod plays a factor here in a low fire button. Always use thumb fire regardless of the mod or setup. Used the Paramour with my expro and ether and never did I block off the airflow mistakenly. Your expro would go nice on one as its top airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for the coil and the wicking already installed @CJB85 You're a legend man.

Just fired her up at 1 ohm and 15W. Might need some more wattage as the vapor production seems a bit low. Also, I'm running with only one air hole open  2 feels too loose for me after getting used to the Pioneer RTA. Might go with 2 holes if I up the wattage. Super smooth and quiet though, as promised in this thread thus far. Now to test how long 2ml lasts, or if I should chuck the bubble glass on straight away.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Can the tank be taken off while filled with juice to adjust the build deck slightly? Want to see if I can get a tighter draw if I lower the coil slightly.


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn! Just did a very restricted DL with the air holes all open. Flavor for days!! Just need to get the wattage and draw right and this will be a winner. Currently at 1 ohm and 18W. Still only one hole open for MTL. So quiet I keep wondering whether or not I hit the fire button on the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Damn! Just did a very restricted DL with the air holes all open. Flavor for days!! Just need to get the wattage and draw right and this will be a winner. Currently at 1 ohm and 18W. Still only one hole open for MTL. So quiet I keep wondering whether or not I hit the fire button on the mod


Told you it was smooth and quiet...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Can the tank be taken off while filled with juice to adjust the build deck slightly? Want to see if I can get a tighter draw if I lower the coil slightly.




Yes, just turn it upside down before you take the deck off the bottom. Make sure you dont open the topcap accidently... 

Adjust what needs to be adjusted on the coil, screw it back in and turn it back right way around.

Just a friendly reminder: remember to close of your juice flow holes before filling up the tank.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Can the tank be taken off while filled with juice to adjust the build deck slightly? Want to see if I can get a tighter draw if I lower the coil slightly.


I personally prefer the Coil nice and low, you should be able to see my build on previous posts on this thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I personally prefer the Coil nice and low, you should be able to see my build on previous posts on this thread.



Yup, I saw that. Did push it down a tad now and I think I prefer it lower. Just wish for two things now. A slightly tighter draw (this will fade as I remember when I first started vaping I wanted it as tight as hell and after a few months I started drilling out air holes for a looser draw) and a more compact mod than the one it's on right now. Real pity it doesn't fit om a Pico and most SBS won't accommodate the bubble glas. I see you also get a straight glass 4ml conversion kit, but that will probably be very hard to get and bloody expensive. I'll post some pics of the coil once it becomes necessary to rewick, but with the pineapple freezo it should last quite a while before that is needed.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, I saw that. Did push it down a tad now and I think I prefer it lower. Just wish for two things now. A slightly tighter draw (this will fade as I remember when I first started vaping I wanted it as tight as hell and after a few months I started drilling out air holes for a looser draw) and a more compact mod than the one it's on right now. Real pity it doesn't fit om a Pico and most SBS won't accommodate the bubble glas. I see you also get a straight glass 4ml conversion kit, but that will probably be very hard to get and bloody expensive. I'll post some pics of the coil once it becomes necessary to rewick, but with the pineapple freezo it should last quite a while before that is needed.


Maybe try looking around for a Swag 2, or the Pico 25?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> Maybe try looking around for a Swag 2, or the Pico 25?



I'll have a Google tomorrow and maybe post in the wanted ads. But I'll need to hang on till next month probably. Spent a small fortune this month on start-up costs with new batteries and a new juice stash etc. Not to mention the two RTA's, lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> Maybe try looking around for a Swag 2, or the Pico 25?



So according to Google the bubble glas has a 27mm diameter. So to be extra safe I suppose a 28mm SBS mod would work a treat, but I doubt I'll find one that takes that size. On the Pico 25 and Swag 2 I'm not sure if the bubble will clear the battery cap... The search continues... Might hit the local vape shop with tank in hand and see if I find something I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> So according to Google the bubble glas has a 27mm diameter. So to be extra safe I suppose a 28mm SBS mod would work a treat, but I doubt I'll find one that takes that size. On the Pico 25 and Swag 2 I'm not sure if the bubble will clear the battery cap... The search continues... Might hit the local vape shop with tank in hand and see if I find something I like.


I ran the Expro exclusively with the bubble and on the Swag 2 (check pictures earlier in this thread), it clears without issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Voopoo Argus GT works great with the Expro V4... just ask @Dela Rey Steyn ... not compact like the Pico and a SBS, but it is dual battery, super light and comfy in the hand. Thus with bubble tank and dual battery, you'll have MTL Madness for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Voopoo Argus GT works great with the Expro V4... just ask @Dela Rey Steyn ... not compact like the Pico and a SBS, but it is dual battery, super light and comfy in the hand. Thus with bubble tank and dual battery, you'll have MTL Madness for days!



Thanks, I'll look into that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> So according to Google the bubble glas has a 27mm diameter. So to be extra safe I suppose a 28mm SBS mod would work a treat, but I doubt I'll find one that takes that size. On the Pico 25 and Swag 2 I'm not sure if the bubble will clear the battery cap... The search continues... Might hit the local vape shop with tank in hand and see if I find something I like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 224553


Where do you get the bubble glass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Munro31 said:


> Where do you get the bubble glass?


I bought it from Fasttech when I bought the tank. Sadly they seem to be sold out everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Munro31 said:


> Where do you get the bubble glass?



Bearded Viking Customs do an acrylic one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Phew, I don't think it will fit in there with the bubble glas, which is why I chose the Expro over other tanks, for the capacity. Looks like I might be dodging a bullet here as far as spending goes. All depends on how long 2ml lasts though



Aaaaaaaw ... such a shame that it doesn't fit your mod(s)  ... Can I provide you with my delivery address 

Jokes aside ... How does it perform?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Voopoo Argus GT works great with the Expro V4... just ask @Dela Rey Steyn ... not compact like the Pico and a SBS, but it is dual battery, super light and comfy in the hand. Thus with bubble tank and dual battery, you'll have MTL Madness for days!





Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that



Not so much compact as lightweight and an absolute pleasure to use...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Aaaaaaaw ... such a shame that it doesn't fit your mod(s)  ... Can I provide you with my delivery address
> 
> Jokes aside ... How does it perform?



Still evaluating it for now. Will have a better idea of what I think once I rewick myself and see if I can get it as spot on as @CJB85

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not so much compact as lightweight and an absolute pleasure to use...
> View attachment 224557


Still super compact for a dual 18650

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Still evaluating it for now. Will have a better idea of what I think once I rewick myself and see if I can get it as spot on as @CJB85


Was it at least enjoyable on the wicking job I did? I was worried that I pop something in there and it’s absolute trash when you use it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Still vaping it like that. All I changed was pushing the coil down a tad to try and get a tighter draw. It worked, so I'm happy. It's a very different draw compared to the Pioneer though. Especially being so damn quiet, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not so much compact as lightweight and an absolute pleasure to use...
> View attachment 224557



I'm intrigued by your "pipe tip" / extension ... How was it made? and what is the draw and flavour like? ... mind you, do you use pipe tobacco flavours too?


----------



## ddk1979

@Viper_SA , the Expro with bubble glass fits on the Pico 25

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Does anyone know if the V4 will fit on a Pico 21700 with the bubble glass on? Could possibly get my hands on one, but I'm not sure how high the battery cap is on the 21700.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Does anyone know if the V4 will fit on a Pico 21700 with the bubble glass on? Could possibly get my hands on one, but I'm not sure how high the battery cap is on the 21700.


It takes 25mm atties and the cap looks to be lower than the Swag 2. My guess is that it will be absolutely fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Does anyone know if the V4 will fit on a Pico 21700 with the bubble glass on? Could possibly get my hands on one, but I'm not sure how high the battery cap is on the 21700.


According to this, the cap is 8mm high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> Was it at least enjoyable on the wicking job I did? I was worried that I pop something in there and it’s absolute trash when you use it!





CJB85 said:


> It takes 25mm atties and the cap looks to be lower than the Swag 2. My guess is that it will be absolutely fine.



Could I trouble you and ask if you could measure the height of the Swag's cap for me so I can compare the two heights please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

CJB85 said:


> I bought it from Fasttech when I bought the tank. Sadly they seem to be sold out everywhere.


My luck! I suck mine dry in a hour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> According to this, the cap is 8mm high.
> View attachment 224589



So that makes it 8mm. Now I just need to compare if with a Pico 25 or the Swag 2 which I know it fits on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> So that makes it 8mm. Now I just need to compare if with a Pico 25 or the Swag 2 which I know it fits on.


Swag 2 cap height is somewhere between 11 and 12mm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Really need a new mod to properly test it out 100%. The damn DNA was traded back when just before I quit vaping and started smoking again. Never really used it that much due to the 40W limit on DL. Today it showed it's true colors. Battery jumps around. Shows full, then empty and then suddenly 50% again and so on. Resistance jumps around as well. From 1 ohm to 0.8 ohm and the next moment it's precisely 0.89 ohm 

Guess I know why it was traded in such a sweet deal back then 

With the RTA I have no issues at all. No leaking on refills and great flavor. Just working on getting a slightly tighter draw still, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So, I just popped in a new coil (to make sure it was the DNA mod giving me shit) and rewicked myself. Still running at 18W and 1 ohm. First wicking attempt flooded the deck, but I think I accidentally opened the JFC. Then I sommer swopped out to the bubble glass, rewicked again with CB V2 and she tastes great, no gurgling, no leaking just great flavor and a bit of a tighter draw. Running the coil very low on the deck. 

Will update if things go pear-shaped, but for now I'm very happy. Just need a coil closer to 0.7 - 0.8 ohm which is what I prefer for MTL really.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> So, I just popped in a new coil (to make sure it was the DNA mod giving me shit) and rewicked myself. Still running at 18W and 1 ohm. First wicking attempt flooded the deck, but I think I accidentally opened the JFC. Then I sommer swopped out to the bubble glass, rewicked again with CB V2 and she tastes great, no gurgling, no leaking just great flavor and a bit of a tighter draw. Running the coil very low on the deck.
> 
> Will update if things go pear-shaped, but for now I'm very happy. Just need a coil closer to 0.7 - 0.8 ohm which is what I prefer for MTL really.


Get a BVC MTaLien, you will not be disappointed! @charln should be able to guide you in the right direction on where to buy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Get a BVC MTaLien, you will not be disappointed! @charln should be bke to guide you in the right direction on where to buy it.



Thanks, but I must admit, the longer I vape it, the better the flavor gets. Starting to really like it now at 1 ohm... and I still have 2 spare coils exactly the same from @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, but I must admit, the longer I vape it, the better the flavor gets. Starting to really like it now at 1 ohm... and I still have 2 spare coils exactly the same from @CJB85


Enjoy those MTL staples, but 100% look at getting some BVC aliens from @charln like @Dela Rey Steyn suggested. It’s absolutely worth it and at MTL wattages the coil will last you months. I benched mine today to save it for more deserving liquids, I just popped a simple MTL clapton to match a simple DIY juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I have spoken to @charln earlier this week or last week. He is working on some recommendations for me for all my tanks, rda's etc. I'm too lazy to make my own coils and even with the fancy wire I never get them wound tight enough really

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @LeislB

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


>




Thanks for that ... I cut my cotton considerably longer ... a few mm past the edge of the tank base  ... admittedly I am using a 50/50 juice, and run much lower power than you, (+-8W through a 1Ohm, 2.5mm plain 8wrap 28G SS coil), without flooding or dry hits.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

